# After Effects Plugin "CC Particle World"?



## Grunge (12. September 2007)

HEy,

bin auf ein englisch sprachiges Tutorial gefunden. Dort wird das Plugin "CC Particle World" verwendet. Ich hab es aber nicht bei After Effects CS3 - obwohl er sagt, dass es bei der CD dabei sein muss. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

P.S.: Gibts irgendwo kostenlose ANDERE/WEITERE Plugins?


----------



## meta_grafix (12. September 2007)

Moin,

es ist, definitiv, dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Grunge (13. September 2007)

heißt es in der deutschen version anders?!


----------



## bokay (13. September 2007)

Es ist normalerweise unter: Effekte->Simulation zu finden... und heißt genau gleich... 

btw: 





> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


----------



## NYCity (14. September 2007)

Hallihallo

Bei After Effects ist ein kostenloser Partikeleffekt dabei der sich Partikelsimulation nennt und man findet ihn unter Effekt->Simulation. Kann aber sein, dass Partikelsimulation nur bei der Pro Version von After Effekt mit dabei ist.
Der Effekt "CC Particle World" ist ein Plugin von der Firma "Cycore FX". Normalerweise war es immer so, dass man diese Plugins nachträglich installieren musste. Schau also noch mal genau auf der DVD nach ob du in dort findest.


----------



## LarsPseudo (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich wollte dieses Tutorial http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/ancient_titles/ nachmachen.
Nun,wenn ich aber Particle Worlds anwenden,ziehe ich den Effekt auf die Ebene,es erscheint auch das Raster, aber nicht diese "gelbe Sonne". Also ich sehe keine Partikel. woran liegt das?


----------



## darkframe (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hmm, schwer zu sagen. Eventuell befindest Du Dich auf dem ersten Frame in der Zeitleiste. Ein paar Partikel sollte man da zwar auch schon sehen, aber in dem Tutorial befindet sich der Cursor ja schon bei knapp 2 Sekunden in der Animation. Erst beim Bewegen in der Zeitleiste nach rechts sind richtig viele Partikel zu sehen, weil die ja mit fortschreitender Zeit erst "geboren" werden.

Vielleicht siehst Du die Partikel aber auch nicht, weil die Partikel in Standardeinstellung vor einem z.B. gelblichen Hintergrund nicht deutlich genug zu sehen sind. Schalte doch mal die Ebene mit dem Partikel-Effekt auf "Solo", so dass nur diese Ebene zu sehen ist.

Oder hast Du eventuell versehentlich "CC Particle Systems II" als Effekt ausgewählt? Da tauchen die Partikel erst dann auf, wenn man sich in der Zeitleiste nach rechts bewegt.


----------



## Fluror (14. November 2010)

Hi,
hab das gleiche problem hab die deutsche Version von AE 7, und da ist es auch nich dabei.


----------



## bokay (16. November 2010)

Fluror hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> hab das gleiche problem hab die deutsche Version von AE 7, und da ist es auch nich dabei.


 
Die PlugIns sollten auf der DVD zu finden sein...


----------



## Fryses (27. März 2011)

hab ne frage wollte animation aus video http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/the_ring/ nachmachen, aber ich finde OPTIONS bei dem effekt cc particle world nicht.
Bin ich zu doof oder wo ist das****? Bitte schnell antworten******

Mfg Fryses


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. März 2011)

In genau dem verlinkten Videotutorial bei 19:43 klickt Andrew Kramer auf die "Options". Also einfach genau hinschauen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

